# 45380 vs. 45385



## SWilliams804 (Aug 24, 2009)

My physicians were told at a seminar in 2001 that if a polyp was completely removed with cold forceps (45380) then you could charge a polypectomy 
(45385).  I have heard that this was documented in 2005 but I need to have written documentation for my physicians.  Does anyone know where I can find this information?

Thanks,
Stephanie W.


----------



## mad_one80 (Aug 24, 2009)

i thought i read that back then too....but it might have changed because i ran across this earlier this year (published march 2009)
_*If the technique is stated to be by cold biopsy forceps, code 45380 should be assigned and not a code from the 45383 - 45385 code range. *_

taken from here....
http://health-information.advanceweb.com/Article/Coding-Colonoscopies-Polypectomies.aspx

it's not what you were looking for but it may be the most updated/corrected coding now-a-days...hoped it helped anyhows!


----------



## coderguy1939 (Aug 24, 2009)

45380 and 45385 are two different methods for removing a polyp.  45380 can be used to biopsy a polyp and/or remove a polyp by using cold biopsy forceps.  45385 is the use of cold or hot snare to remove a polyp.  Polypectomy is just a generic term that covers many different methods of removing a polyp.


----------

